# Video: JD 7210 Tractor Sold for $83K on Missouri Auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

New record high auction sale price on Saturday farm retirement auction in east-central Missouri...a 1999 JD 7210 MFWD tractor with only 127 actual hours (owners got sick, tractor always shedded) and a JD 740 loader. Here's the Youtube video:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

